# Flip



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

When I think of a slingshot referred to as a "flip", this is what I think of. I am doing a few boardcuts now.


























Shoots marbles nice (all the target ammo I have left). I am planning on making some clay balls tonight.

Hope you like it. It's nice and pocketable.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool DH, I like the color, what is the distance between the forks?
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

philly said:


> Cool DH, I like the color, what is the distance between the forks?
> Philly


A bit less than 2-1/4"


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks the biz!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Day, That's a Smart looking Shoooter. Nice Job.

Do some video.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Smart-looking slingshot my friend. Can you tell us how you're getting that odd colour? Is it stain or weakened paint?

Keep us posted how it works as you get used to it.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the "Y" design and the color. Great looking shooter.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Can you tell us how you're getting that odd colour? Is it stain or weakened paint?
> 
> Keep us posted how it works as you get used to it.


Ha ha! Translation: _That finish sucks. Let us know when you learn how to use that stuff._
Ever think of going into politics, Jump?









Actually it is a failed experiment with ink. I couldn't find any color of india ink like Joerg used except black, so I bought some acrylic ink. It doesn't work well -- I ruined a very very nice natural with it, too, which I may never post.







It's still a great slingshot, though.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I like the color a lot. What about a coat of clear gloss over it to pimp it up a bit more?


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice shape great color. It looks very desirable to shoot with. I hope you get lots of fun with it. Saludos.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice little fork there DH


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I really like the design. It seems comfortable. Good work!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

smitty said:


> Well, I like the color a lot. What about a coat of clear gloss over it to pimp it up a bit more?


Smitty, not being a flashy kind of guy, I did apply some varnish, but it is satin finish, smoooooth like me.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice looking shooter! Your designs have a consistent style about them, clearly another great Dayhiker design.

Chuck S.


----------



## Qucifer (Dec 27, 2010)

The finish is actually very unique, in a positive way, as well as the design. Its got a vintage appearance to it. Maybe even enough to fool the folks at the antiques roadshow. Great work.

Q


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Flips are nice, easy to pocket. These are my flips when I first got interested in slingshots. But I don't flip anymore after being scared by Tex-shooter, saying that there were actual accidents with flips shooting too heavy ammo.

http://www.melchiorm...ngshot_hoe1.jpg
http://www.melchiormenzel.de/pictures/photos_slingshots/photo_slingshot_hoe2.jpg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everybody!









@ Qucifer: It does have a vintage 1950's look to it. Didn't realize it myself 'til it was pointed out to me.







I'm old enough to appreciate that.

@ MXRed: Chuck, I appreciate your compliments, but I think your designs are miles better than mine. BTW, I just posted a pattern of this in the shared designs forum for anyone who wants to make one. It's worth it. Quick and easy and a fun result.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice little shooter


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Thanks everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will go for it. I just bought a 1" x 6" x 8'-0" x 3/4" Ash board ($15). I know you designed it for Multiplex, I will work around that. REALLY straight grained Ash. Some will be a bow, the rest slingshots.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Looking good DH!!!

I'm not gonna lie, I may have to give this one a go someday as well.......huuuhh just add it to the list









Cheers - John


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Love the designed great flip bet its a sweet shooter


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I liked that colour Bill, I really did. It reminds me of some old-school kitchens I've seen back in the day.

By the way, I have pulled one hickory fork out of the pile and will see about finding you another here in the next few days.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

looks like a nice shooter


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> I liked that colour Bill, I really did. It reminds me of some old-school kitchens I've seen back in the day.
> 
> By the way, I have pulled one hickory fork out of the pile and will see about finding you another here in the next few days.


Glad to see you're back home for a while, Jump. Thanks, I thought you were trying to be diplomatic. Ha ha! Lookin' forward to that hickory!

And thanks everyone else for your nice words. Go and make one from the pattern I posted - you won't be sorry.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very cool, I like the color!


----------

